# Auschiwitz- then and now photos



## possessed (Feb 27, 2012)

Just found this on the BBC, not strictly urbex, but a stark contrast for you.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-17095519


----------



## smiler (Feb 27, 2012)

Interesting, Thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 27, 2012)

That was an eyeopener,thank you.


----------



## djmcambs (Feb 28, 2012)

make you think, those poor souls, so many memories


----------



## maximus (Feb 29, 2012)

Very very sad.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks, it reminds us how lucky we ar.


----------



## Curious Dragon (Feb 29, 2012)

What a great set of images, very well put together. thanks for sharing the link.

I have to agree that it is really sobering and makes it easier to picture what it would have been like, stood there back then. It makes me cold just thinking about it.


----------



## corktina (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for that link. I used to shy away from details of the Holocaust, but I got to a certain age when I felt I should learn about it. Disturbing images. May we never forget.


----------



## Neurosis (Apr 29, 2012)

Very interesting. Nice share. Surprised it's still standing to be honest.


----------



## Lost_In_Normandy (Apr 30, 2012)

That's a moving and humbling start to my week....we should remember this and others and never find excuses for for what happened then, and in more reccent times, Zimbabwe, Bosnia, Seirra Leon.

Nice find.


----------

